# Hudson River Hunting Club



## Joe Moran (Aug 27, 2010)

Work day in the morning! Clearing a couple roads, digging a new fire pit, cutting grass in camp, & setting up some stands.
Only 2 more weeks!


----------



## Joe Moran (Aug 30, 2010)

Work day went pretty good. Most people showed up. Got lots of stuff done. Camp looks great!


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 20, 2010)

Too hot!
Watched a button head for about 30 minutes saturday evening.
Sunday morning, I had a GOOD buck come in about 60 yards out. He was nice! Cmon gun season!
Got some new bucks on camera too!


----------



## cmtemple (Sep 20, 2010)

joe good looking pics hope you get a shot at that deer
killed a doe up here in maryland cant wait to get back to ga with the boys, chris


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 21, 2010)

Hurry back Chris! My wife & I are the only ones who have hunted so far this year. Good job on the doe!


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 27, 2010)

Hunted saturday & saw nothing! My wife on the other hand saw 9 deer! 6 in the morning & 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## cmtemple (Sep 27, 2010)

dang she had a good day no shooters?


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 28, 2010)

Every time it was does with fawns. At least she's seeing deer!


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 8, 2010)

Opening day of ML season tomorrow!
Wouldn't hurt my feelings to end my buck season early!
Hope to see some members at camp this weekend!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 11, 2010)

was there any activity this past weekend?


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 12, 2010)

Very quiet on our lease this past weekend.
Forecast looks good for rifle opener though! Acorns are dropping & food plot looks awesome!


----------



## cmtemple (Oct 14, 2010)

joe kill a big one for me see you after the 26th


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 16, 2010)

We'll do our best! Saw deer today, which was great! Nobody shot anything though. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 1, 2010)

ya'll been seeing any deer?


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 24, 2011)

Showed the club to new prospective members on Saturday & filled the club!
Looks like we have a great group of folks lined up this year.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad to see that this guy made it through the season. Can't wait to see what he looks like next year!

This is the same 9 pointer I have a picture of in post #3.


----------



## redwards (Feb 21, 2011)

Joe Moran said:


> Glad to see that this guy made it through the season. Can't wait to see what he looks like next year!


Yeah, hope he makes it through the spring and summer and doesn't meet up with some misfortune!!
I'm going to check my cameras Saturday morning. Hoping to have something on them.
Ralph


----------

